# Brand Domain Name Alternative?



## bobbyofficial (Sep 26, 2014)

I have the name of a brand I'm working on but the bad news was that my domain name was taken. I talked to the owner of the site and offered him 12,000 for the domain name and he did not want to.

I need help on choosing my domain but I was wondering what other clothing companies choose as an alternative?

I've seen Aldo has aldoshoes.com
MAC has maccosmetics.com

I'm looking for that type of domain but if i sell pants, tops, lingerie, what can i put after my namebrand.com

Thanks guys for your ideas!


----------



## tippy (May 27, 2014)

namebrandclothing.com
namebrandapparel.com


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

brandnamewear.com


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

There are a whole slew of TLDs (Top Level Domains, aka, .com/.net/.org/etc) that will soon be available, if you check with some of the hosting companies, they should have some information. 

I believe there's a .shop already, as well as a few others awaiting ICANN approval/entry (believe there's a .clothing in the mix as well). Might be an alternative if you don't have any success with finding a decentname.com!


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

If you have a multi-word brand name, you could use its initials in combination with Clothing, Apparel, NotNaked, or whatever, to keep the letter count lower. Lots of companies take that approach. Also, you could put a dash between the words of your name and skip adding anything to its tail at all. Dashes seem to be seldom used, but some URLs can spell unfortunate things (or just be hard to sort out) without a break between the words. I own several URLs, and one of them has a dash to clarify the break between words.

Be sure that your URL cannot be seen to spell something unfortunate! You know what it says, so it may be hard for you to see the alternate ways of reading it at first.


----------

